# He can repair all Digifiz !



## Geriet (Nov 8, 2010)

*He can repair all Digifiz (dashboard,speedometer digital)!*

Hello,

I have a friend who can repair all Digifiz (speedometer Digital

Post to me if you want a telefonnumber or adress !

He wrote: 


"Hi,

I can now repair following Digi's complete:

Digi's green (km / h):

857 919 036 B
857 919 036 F
857 919 036 K

Digi's green (mls):

857 919 038 F
857 919 038 J

Digi's red:

857 919 036 N
811 919 038 AR

The repair option is for ALL components
if (voltage converters, processors, electronics),
Excludes unusual segments or panels
on the LCD Digi's (I have no individual LCDs),
and damaged displays on the green Digis.

In these assemblies I can not help, because I
they do not individually have in stock, and this alone
are not obtainable. You have to either establish
a Digi kill (or has already), or white
Who has the exactly the right part. The also
not separately procurable processors I can now
Digi's manufacturer for all. By that I alone should
in distant lands stand ..........................."


----------



## Abenpa (Jan 7, 2015)

*Phone number or adress*

Goodafternoon

I have a digifiz with some minor problems.

Can you send me the contact details so I can get in touch with the guy who repairs these units?

Many thanks

Paul


----------

